# Can not start the DHCP Service in Windows SBS 2003 ?



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hai,

I can not start the DHCP service in my domain controller ( WIndows SBS 2003). While starting it gonna stop quickly. I have checked the event log. I found that 

The DHCP/BINL service on this computer running Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server has encountered another server on this network with IP Address, 192.168.1.1, belonging to the domain: .


192.168.1.1 is my ADSL Router and i confirmed that the DHCP service is disabled in it. Still can not start the service. Please help me to solve this issue.

Regards

Jithin K


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Have you got any other devices on your Network that is able to give out DHCP? Windows 2003 the DHCP Serverstops itself if it finds another DHCP Server.

Find a client PC and try and obtain an IP address through DHCP. With the Servers DHCP Server disabled it shouldnt be able to get one. If it does get one run ipconfig /all and find out the IP Address.

Cheers


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hai ,

I found one more modem with 192.168.1.1. And disabled the dhcp server. Afte that i restarted my dhcp service in windows sbs 2003. Now it say "

The DHCP Server service terminated with the following error: 
Access is denied. 


I searched in google and i have given full permission for "Network Service " in DHCP and Tcpip in regedit. Still i can not restart the service. Please help me to solve this issue.

Regards

Jithin k


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Verify that all these Dependencies are started or running from your SBS Server:

Com+ Event System
Event Log
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Security Accounts Managers
TCP/IP Protoc Driver


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hai,

I again restarted the DHCP service. Now i checked the event viewer so again it says 

The DHCP/BINL service on this computer running Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server has encountered another server on this network with IP Address, 192.168.1.1, belonging to the domain: 

So i used RougeChecker to check more info about the rouge DHCP server. I found it . The DHCP is from my ISP. So i removed the internet connection and check out. Now i can start to DHCP server. Once again thanks for you support.

Regards

Jithin k


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't you say that you disabled the DHCP server from your router? For some reason it still conflicting with your Server. I would investigate on your NAT, how it's configured and correct it. The issue might be on the NAT config.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd also be very careful using regedit on SBS for something as basic as DHCP and/or DNS since SBS really is different than a standalone server. Yes you can do all the same administrative functions manually, but SBS has more settings that really should be done via their wizards to ensure all components continue to work together.


----------

